# REVIEW: Lumintop TOOL AAA (XP-G2 , 1xAAA/10440)



## realista (Jun 23, 2015)

for submission in the Reviews forum






_(i am not so good to write in english, i am surely making a lot of grammar error, so please be compliant with me. I accept suggestions and corrections if you wanna point me where i wrote a "strange phrase" and suggest me the correct way to express myself in the english language)_

*First impressions:*

_Shipped _from: *Banggood*

At first glance it seems like a shrunked standard flashlight, keeping all proportions in a good way, difficult to find in small aaa flashlights.
This is the NEW model of lumintop tool, it DOES use the XP-G2 led with 3 modes instead the old one XP-G with 2 modes.
I cannot find official info of this newer model in the lumintop official page, but some online reseller write which this one is capable to use a lithium 10440. (and i tested it)




















*

Modes and estimated lumens:*

Switch type: MECHANICAL
There are “ 3 ” modes in the following order:
Med – hi - low
My estimated lumens are 80/100 with nimh and 300 with my Efest IMR 10440

Compared to my olight i3s , the tool is slightly brighter (fairly similar) on nimh maybe just because its tint is a little cooler than the i3s, and you know cooler tint appear brighter to eye. On 10440 both are comparable ( i have only 1x 10440 so it's impossible to compare both at same moment)

*>>>LIGHT >>> The angle of refraction:*






*Weight and dimensions measurements (made myself, not by specs):*

This flashlight weighs precisely 14 gr
Height 8,2 cm
Diameter 1,1/1,2 cm central tube
Head diameter 1,9 cm

*Construction quality:*

It's a really high quality tiny flashlight, everythig seems made in perfect way.
The most attractive feature is the rear switch, hard to find on 1xAAA flashlight, and i prefer it instead of the twisty design.
Did you notice my estimated lumens with a 10440 battery? 
I compared it with my thrunite tn12 2014 at medium , (that's officially rated at 280 lumens by thrunite , but SELFBUILT estimated in his review 330Lm) and i found that this lumintop at Hi is EQUAL if not slightly better ( just 5/10%) than it.
It's impressive.....but it warms up quite fast.


Lanyard hole: PRESENT (two)

Threads came FULLY GREASED and there's an additional o-ring included






























*Led Tint, reflector and lense:*

The led is well centered and its tint is pure white, tending to cold
Reflector made of: ORANGE PEEL – not tested if made of plastic or aluminum
Lense made of: GLASS











*Outside beamshot at 25 meters, only at FULL power (same place for all my reviews)*






*Wall beamshot at** 250* *centimeters, from lower to higher power (same place for all my reviews)*






*Ceiling bounce test with LUXmeter:
*












*
PROS:*

- About 300 lumens with my 10440 efest
- good priced
- overall construction quality
- does have rear mechanical switch

*CONS:*

- can't find a real con, except for the reduced recommended runtime with 10440 due to excessive heat production ( but it is NORMAL) .

*Final thoughts and why you should buy it:*

I am not a flashlight veteran but i think that for the price it is more than you can expect for a flashlight.
Lumintop seems to be a reliable brand , this item is sold at an affordabe price.... and if you prefer to use (like me)a real mechanical switch in all your flashlight i must recommend this one.


_Thanks for reading....._
_….and if you notice some bad written phrases, feel free to correct me suggesting the right way to write it!! _


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice review, realista. Great pics! Thanks for taking the time.

Geoff


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice!

This is by far my most used flashlight 

Don't you use the clip, btw? At least I didn't see it in the pictures.


----------



## ven (Jun 24, 2015)

What a fantastic review :thumbsup: I agree ,a great little light for the money and i like the clicky too. Only issue i found and its a cosmetic one,living on work keys it soon scuffed(as pretty much any light that has been there with anodizing ) . After a few months issue free use but a very well worn look,i replaced with the thrunite tiS . Its been on a couple of weeks and still looks like new..........

How it is now(actually a good angle for the tool,with its replacement..............for now)


----------



## realista (Jun 24, 2015)

sorry i forgot to attach pictures of the clip.
i RARELY use them on my flashlights.... i don't like them 

thank you at all members!

you are right VEN, for keychain is better to use a stainles steel edf flashlight or a titanium one instead a colored aluminum one.
In fact, i always use with my keychain an olight i3s, which i prefer because is impossible to involontary activate it, being a rotatory switch  instead a clicky one.
and the GOLD COLOR of the i3s is really better to "hide" scracthes that may occur in everyday use. a BLACK anodization will sureli NOT mask every defect of scratch .... so, if you have to choose a colored edc, choose a gold colored one !


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 24, 2015)

@Ven,

Indeed, I also noticed that mine wore out a lot quicker than other lights I've had even though I don't attach it to the keys. Probably the anodizing is just not that perfect, but apart from that, the light is awesome


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 24, 2015)

Here's mine  Nine months every day use, not on the key chain, though.


----------



## Javora (Jun 24, 2015)

Great review Realista. The low mode on the Lumintop says it's rated at 1.5 lumen. How close does it compare to the TN12 firefly mode? Also the box has an option for stainless steel lights. Does this light come in stainless steel?


----------



## realista (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't know how to find a stainless steel version of this flashlight, but this one could be nice http://www.lumintop.com/Products_25.html#.VYxpjfntlBc

low mode is BRIGHTER than the thrunite tn12 2014 moonlight mode.


----------



## Lumintop Flashlight (Jul 9, 2015)

Javora said:


> Great review Realista. The low mode on the Lumintop says it's rated at 1.5 lumen. How close does it compare to the TN12 firefly mode? Also the box has an option for stainless steel lights. Does this light come in stainless steel?



Still not yet. Lumintop don't launch the stainless steel TOOL AAA at present. Will keep your guys updated if we launch the SS version in the future.


----------



## rjking (Jul 10, 2015)

Don't forget the horde waiting for the copper version too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lumintop Flashlight (Jul 10, 2015)

rjking said:


> Don't forget the horde waiting for the copper version too. :thumbsup:


 I noticed that one thread is discussing the copper light for too AAA:devil:


----------



## realista (Jul 13, 2015)

i measured i3s and lumintop *head* diameter. SAME DIAMETER 1,9cm


but central body diameter on lumintop is 1,1/1,2cm


----------



## Prepped (Aug 19, 2015)

Perfect! This review is exactly what I was looking for. Much appreciated, and I'm glad to know that a 10440 battery will work and give such an outstanding output. :devil:, although Lumintop, a copper version sure would be nice.... 

My only gripe with this, is that I wish the pocket clip was deeper. I like my pocket clip items to ride deep in my pocket. I'm not too fussed about the anodizing. I like a worn look on my gear.

Update: 8/28/15

Just got it in the mail! Absolutely over the moon with it. I was on the hunt for the best AAA clicky flashlight and I'm pretty sure I've found it. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 8, 2015)

Prepped said:


> I'm glad to know that a 10440 battery will work



It might work, but its not rated for the voltage and has no voltage cutoff circuit protection (use a protected cell instead Efest IMR 10440):
http://www.lumintop.com/tool-aaa.html

Working Voltage0.9v-1.5v

Congrats on your light, glad you like it. There is a copper one with N219 in the works, currently pending negotiations to get rid of the PWM.. (Im not holding my breath on that)


----------



## crampedson (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm surprised the tool's anodizing wears away so easily despite the claim the anodizing is Type III (on their website at http://www.lumintop.com/tool-aaa.html). My last EDC (Olight O'pen) got nary a scratch with keys in the same pocket for over a year. Still got one in the mail tho!

EDIT: I think perhaps the scratched ones mentioned above are the old revision with a XP-G and Type II anodizing.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 29, 2015)

I recently got the Tool and I really like it. Just found out that the Ti3 head will fit and function on the Tool body so you get a Ti3 with clicky. Pretty cool. Thanks for the review!


----------



## LiteTheWay (Nov 29, 2015)

This looks really nice - but a bit wide at 19mm for a AAA light?


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 30, 2015)

7histology said:


> a bit wide at 19mm for a AAA light?



wide?
does not seem wider than other AAA lights I have









and today is the last day of the group buy Copper Tool with N219, with a 1-20-80 lumen sequence
The MLH non PWM Copper Tool is now on Amazon, with a 20-5-80 mode sequence. discount code (*MARTIN20)* 
Vinh now also offers a Copper Tool with his LiIon driver (programmable to various different modes)


----------



## realista (Dec 3, 2015)

thank you for the infos !!! and pictures are really nice


----------



## magellan (Dec 12, 2015)

Great review!


----------



## Mill321 (Dec 12, 2015)

N_N_R said:


> @Ven,
> 
> Indeed, I also noticed that mine wore out a lot quicker than other lights I've had even though I don't attach it to the keys. Probably the anodizing is just not that perfect, but apart from that, the light is awesome



Seems like a great light and since this is the latest of many reviews I have read, I ended up ordering a couple of these a few days back. However, this is the first time I have come across any anodizing concerns, which is a bit disappointing to find out, but still seems to be an overall quality light for a great price, and for me the rear clicky in this tiny form factor makes up for a lot.


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't consider the TOOL a key chain light.


----------



## mjgsxr (Dec 23, 2015)

Anybody else notice knurling on new tool AAA is a lot smoother. I had a 70L model which I lost and purchased the newer 110L model, feels totally different. I miss the old knurling.:shakehead


----------



## ven (Dec 23, 2015)

mjgsxr said:


> Anybody else notice knurling on new tool AAA is a lot smoother. I had a 70L model which I lost and purchased the newer 110L model, feels totally different. I miss the old knurling.:shakehead




Different box to!!! pics to follow


----------



## ven (Dec 23, 2015)

Boxes



TOOL/TOOLvn







Knurling does feel ever so slightly less aggressive......print is also a little different.


----------



## mjgsxr (Dec 23, 2015)

Great pics ven as always. Knurling on mine looks smoother again. If I look closely it nearly looks like they have machined tops of knurles of.


----------



## ven (Dec 23, 2015)

I see now, looks nice!! real smooth and prefer that type of knurling


----------



## mjgsxr (Dec 23, 2015)

Have ordered a older 70L model again. So fingers crossed I get one of the ruffer ones and can swap heads over for more output


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 23, 2015)

mjgsxr said:


> Anybody else notice knurling on new tool AAA is a lot smoother.


Yes, the same change happened to the Maratacs. I like the new smoother knurl, the old one I found too sharp.





chillinn said:


> … The knurling is far less aggressive….





chillinn said:


> I noticed immediately that it was neither as bitey... The knurl on [old version] is a diamond pattern with a dot. The [new version] is missing the dot, and has been buffed pretty smooth, no sharp knurling at all.




old knurl on left, new on right:





Other things that changed are, there is now a ring around the LED, and there is now NO PWM!!!
on the left is the old tool, on the right is the new version






old tool PWM on left





old tool, old maratac


----------



## mjgsxr (Dec 23, 2015)

Much just be me then. Looks like must people prefer smoother knurling. Guess thats why Lumintop and maratac changed to a less aggressive knurl on there newer lights.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 23, 2015)

mjgsxr said:


> Much just be me then. Looks like must people prefer smoother knurling. Guess thats why Lumintop and maratac changed to a less aggressive knurl on there newer lights.



Youre totally correct that it changed. 
I have very delicate hands, so Im very biased, in fact, I really like the smooth head of the worm (note its got a typo and actually says Wrom 







Lumintop is offering N219 in the Copper Tool and Copper Worm. Both with the new No PWM circuit.
fwiw Lumintop makes the Tool, Worm, Maratac, and Prometheus Beta.


----------



## Mgizler (Dec 24, 2015)

Quick question......I just picked up a lumitop tool plain Jane while I await the arrival of my ToolVN. 

I Also wanted to try the Efest 10440's out. So I ordered one and it will not power on the light. It's a flat top, but I read where these lights will work with them. Now I also have an ultra fire 10440 that does work, so I know it's not the light. 
any suggestions?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 24, 2015)

Mgizler said:


> … Efest 10440's … will not power on the light. …
> ultra fire 10440 … does work



Maybe ask Vinh why he chooses IMR10440. Also read this post in which Vinh explains why it is a bad idea to use 10440 with a stock Tool driver...


----------



## Mgizler (Dec 24, 2015)

I understand why why it's not the best idea. And I read all of vinh's info. But my question is....why will this Efest not turn the light on? 

The OP used the same 10440 and it worked for him. I cannot get this light to turn on with it. However, it will work with an Ultrafire 10440. 

I I am just confused as to why it worked for him, but not this particular light. 

Do do I need a spacer?? 

Also, I should be able to use the Efest in my Toolvn when I get it right??




jon_slider said:


> Maybe ask Vinh why he chooses IMR10440. Also read this post in which Vinh explains why it is a bad idea to use 10440 with a stock Tool driver...


----------



## Thetasigma (Dec 24, 2015)

Received my unit today as ordered from Lumintop Direct through Amazon.

It arrived surrounded with a ball of bubblewrap which contained this box and sleeve.







































My unit arrived in a brown linen? lumintop box, with padding and the extra rings and manual below the pad. The light itself was foil packed to prevent early corrosion and had a felt piece, though mine apparently fell off in packing. The clicky boot has some weird green residue, though it is coming off and appears to be to no degradation of the boot or switch. The switch itself has a nice positive click, which requires more force than my D25A's clicky both to activate and switch modes, though this makes sense to me due to the exposure of the clicky. The driver is the new PWM free version as evident by the ring around the LED and the circuit itself, like the Maratac Ti and Rev 3.5 Cu. 
The Nichia 219B produces a very pleasing beam in this setup with a smooth transition from the hotspot to spill. The particular LED appears to be a little warmer than my D25A's 5000k Nichia, though still quite a neutral white appearance.
The sequence for this retail unit is M-L-H, 18-3-80, which I personally find agreeable for EDC purposes, though some will lament the lack of a lower low and starting in Medium as opposed to low.

As previously noted the knurling is different from previous Tools and Maratac AAA's. The knurling is now squares with a dimple instead of the sharp diamonds.
As before, the clip is identical to the Maratac AAA clips, and due to its position yields a shallower carry.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Dec 24, 2015)

The packaging must be different for the Cu vs Al versions.
I like the 'Luxury Flashlight ' written on the front of the box.


----------



## realista (Dec 24, 2015)

you are a real COPPER LOVER  ... that version is really beautiful ....

*thank you for sharing with us your pictures*


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2015)

Really classy presentation , for a really classy light! Thanks for sharing the pics that no doubt are going to cost me money :laughing:


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 24, 2015)

Thetasigma said:


> The driver is the new PWM free version as evident by the ring around the LED and the circuit itself, like the Maratac Ti and Rev 3.5 Cu.
> The Nichia 219B produces a very pleasing beam in this setup with a smooth transition from the hotspot to spill. The particular LED appears to be a little warmer than my D25A's 5000k Nichia, though still quite a neutral white appearance.
> The sequence for this retail unit is M-L-H, 18-3-80, which I personally find agreeable for EDC purposes, though some will lament the lack of a lower low and starting in Medium as opposed to low.
> 
> As previously noted the knurling is different from previous Tools and Maratac AAA's.



Great post! Happy Xmas!

Great details. One update, no dimple on my new Maratac Rev3.5 knurling. 
Your Tool has the old style dimples I think. In your pic above they look the same as the other presumably pre3.5 Maratac. Excellent detail in your pics too btw, nicely done!

Maratac Rev3 with the extremely rare N219 *Wrom* head, LOL, on left, Rev3.5 on right










> _The particular LED appears to be a little warmer than my D25A's 5000k Nichia
_
try a side by side beamshots on a piece of printer paper folded at 90 degrees






I think the Wrom N219 is a really nice addition to my selection , it makes me smile.

Enjoy your shiny new copper high CRI clickie, while it lasts (the shine I mean.. ;-))


----------



## Thetasigma (Dec 25, 2015)

Rush_Fan: It would appear so, though I like the plastic cases, the brown case is a nice touch to compliment the copper.

realista: There is a certain beauty to copper and even its derivative brasses that I rather enjoy, over the small weight gain. If it weren't for the expense I would probably have more copper lights.

ven: Thanks sir! I apologize for making you spend money, though that seems to be a common issue around here with all the shared enthusiasm.




jon_slider said:


> Great post! Happy Xmas!
> 
> Great details. One update, no dimple on my new Maratac Rev3.5 knurling.
> Your Tool has the old style dimples I think. In your pic above they look the same as the other presumably pre3.5 Maratac. Excellent detail in your pics too btw, nicely done!
> ...



Thanks Jon! Curious to see if I just received a Tool with new guts and an old batch body, since the dimensions should all be identical.
That is a hilarious typo on the Worm head, hopefully it was just a bad setup of the etching and someone rectifies it. 
The tint of the Tool vs the D25A Ti appears to my eye to be warmer in use and the side by side, though not by much. Could be my brain tricking me with the different hotspots though. Anyway, left to right Maratac AAA Brass, 2015 D25A Ti Nichia, Copper Tool Nichia. 





In the photo I can't discern any difference between them, though the PWM of the Brass Maratac can be seen. Interestingly there is a high frequency noise that can be seen in the D25A, which only appears in the middle mode of Group 1 whether Moon is enabled or not. Low and Moon do not display this and Eagletac claims that the driver is current controlled.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 25, 2015)

Thetasigma said:


> left to right Maratac AAA Brass, 2015 D25A Ti Nichia, Copper Tool Nichia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the photo, must not have been on high, since the PWM shows. Always suprised how a camera catches it. Eagletac is controversial, imo it Yes has PWM.. here is some evidence:


reppans said:


> I ran the time exposure sweep picture I mentioned before and now agree it does look like full on PWM:, L > R, SC52, Quark AA, D25A, MDC AA, ~3 lms:


----------



## T45 (Dec 6, 2016)

The tailcap switch....is it a REVERSE or FORWARD(Momentary)? I have read through 2 reviews and while everyone seems to like a 1xAAA flashlight with a tailcap switch, no one states what TYPE of switch it is. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## chillinn (Dec 6, 2016)

T45 said:


> The tailcap switch....is it a REVERSE or FORWARD(Momentary)? I have read through 2 reviews and while everyone seems to like a 1xAAA flashlight with a tailcap switch, no one states what TYPE of switch it is. Thanks in advance for your help.



Reverse clicky. Most multimoded clickies are reverse... I can only think of a couple multimoded forward clickies.


----------



## Guitartec (Oct 20, 2018)

Great review. I actually used your review to base my decision on buying 2 Tools AAAs, one aluminum and one copper. They both get used hard every day in my work and at home as the go-to flash. Both have survived numerous drops with no problems thus far. The only issues I've had so far is both clips have broken which I can't find replacements for, and a few weeks ago, my copper tool was needed at work to search for an important small part that had fallen on the floor, so it got real hot and turned itself off at the worst possible time. I had to put it in a freezer to bring it back to life, which can be bad. Both Tools spend a lot of time being held in my mouth, which is gross but is a real thing many of us do. The clicky has survived with no affects from doing this, meaning the moisture hasn't slipped by the rubber switch protector. All in all, a great little flash with just the right amount of lighting options, and no unnecessary beacons or parasitic issues which hold this light true to its name, ie. it is quite appropriately named "Tool" IMHO. Thanks for your review.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyone see the newish Massdrop Tools? I unfortunately missed out on my chance on a silver aluminum AAA Nichia. I'm hoping they do a second run.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-aluminum-aaa-flashlight


----------

